# Fixin to get sporty



## daveb (Sep 8, 2017)

Im on the left side. Panda is on the right side. Milk is right up the middle.

Yee-haw!


----------



## malexthekid (Sep 8, 2017)

Stay safe.


----------



## WildBoar (Sep 9, 2017)

Good luck down there. I've heard from some people in the Miami/ Ft. Lauderdale area that hightailing it to Georgia is easier said then done due to fuel shortages. I hope that situation improved today.


----------



## Doug (Sep 9, 2017)

Good luck to all. You're in our prayers &#128591;


----------



## labor of love (Sep 9, 2017)

Stay safe. It's weeks like this when it's nice to be on salary &#128512;


----------



## panda (Sep 9, 2017)

The one time it pays to be salaried is the one time I could lose everything.. Oh the irony.


----------



## Mute-on (Sep 9, 2017)

Thinking of you and your families, guys. 

See you on the other side!


----------



## niwaki-boy (Sep 9, 2017)

My buddy was over tonight, he spent many moons down there in Clearwater chef-ing and being a sous under a friend of ours who's still working at the same hotel. So we got peeps we're thinking bout and I'll put you guys in the thoughts too! Stay safe all...


----------



## Nemo (Sep 9, 2017)

Stay safe guys.


----------



## cschoedler (Sep 9, 2017)

Stay safe down south fellas


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 9, 2017)

Already fled Miami myself, hope you guys either flee. Successfully or have a great hunker spot.


----------



## steelcity (Sep 9, 2017)

I boarded up on Wednesday and left Thursday for north GA. I didn't believe that whole turn B.S. going up the east coast. You have the most powerful storm ever and that tiny low pressure was going to arrive at just the perfect time to push the hurricane 90 degrees to the east. 

Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## WildBoar (Sep 9, 2017)

Just found out an uncle is going to ride it out in Tampa. Will probably not be the best decision he's ever made.

Friends of my wife have a duplex on Captiva. We just stayed there in August for a week. I doubt their house is more then 5 feet above high tide line. Between storm surge and winds they (and most other there on those islands) may suffer a lot of damage.

Our fingers are crossed, hoping all of yo down there stay safe and do not suffer much property damage.


----------



## daveb (Sep 9, 2017)

Its just going to rain. A lot. I hope.

The day job is cooking at retitement center so im committed to staying. 

A facility in st pete is evacuating to here 2day so ill have an extra hundred peeps to feed. They're supposed to bring their own staff but you know cooks.....


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 9, 2017)

Florida is pretty flat & the Keys are worse. Remember Andrew in 1992 smaller than this storm but cat 5 when it hit. Folks in Hawaii saw it on TV when Iniki hit here weeks later everyone took cover.

Cuba getting hammered now. Stay in a safe place this is a huge storm.


----------



## chinacats (Sep 10, 2017)

Looking like she's headed right for you dave:sad0:. Hunker down and be safe folks!


----------



## milkbaby (Sep 11, 2017)

Dang, I hope you're doing okay Dave! Right now is supposed to be the worst for where I am, but I'm so far inland the biggest worry is wind damage and possibly a twister. No storm surge, hope you are far enough inland to avoid. 

Stay safe Florida peeps!


----------



## panda (Sep 11, 2017)

Just got power back. Hope you ok dave.


----------



## malexthekid (Sep 11, 2017)

panda said:


> Just got power back. Hope you ok dave.


No major damage I hope?


----------



## labor of love (Sep 12, 2017)

panda said:


> Just got power back. Hope you ok dave.



You wuss! I didn't have power for 2-3 weeks after Gustavo and Katrina.


----------



## Doug (Sep 12, 2017)

panda said:


> Just got power back. Hope you ok dave.



Glad your ok panda. Hope your Honda made it through unscathed.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 12, 2017)

As bad as it was in Florida billions in damage, they were fortunate that it started to loose steam esp. on the back end which would have been worse for the west end of Florida.

St. Martin, British Virgin Islands look like war zones. Total devastation.


----------



## daveb (Sep 12, 2017)

All is well here, except the tired part. No power at work, except the ice cream freezer (yeah!). Go figure. Feeding 150 residents + staff, three squares with a range top and a couple Anovas. Everyone safe, no damage at home (never lost power in the mandatory evac zone). Color me fortunate.


----------



## Nemo (Sep 12, 2017)

daveb said:


> All is well here, except the tired part. No power at work, except the ice cream freezer (yeah!). Go figure. Feeding 150 residents + staff, three squares with a range top and a couple Anovas. Everyone safe, no damage at home (never lost power in the mandatory evac zone). Color me fortunate.


Glad to hear you are Ok Dave.

Looks like ice cream pancakes for breakfast?

I read that the storm surge was much less ferocious than feared. I hope that this is true. I hope that all you FL people and your families and houses are Ok.


----------



## Duckfat (Sep 12, 2017)

Glad to hear everyone here in Fl is safe. Still haven't seen any photos from Key West but Marathon looks pretty rough. 

Dave


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Sep 12, 2017)

Happy to hear you're okay, Dave. Hope your power is restored soon. I recall it took a week to get ours back after Ivan tore up Pensacola, and it was a looong week.


----------



## milkbaby (Sep 12, 2017)

Good to hear the Florida folks survived ok. Where I am, I didn't even lose power, though a tree went down in my apartment complex. There was some bad flooding in some neighborhoods. Most people took it seriously which was good considering at one point it was forecast as category 1 winds in my town which is as far inland in Florida as you can get...

The pics of Tampa Bay where the water receded look crazy.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 12, 2017)

Yeah waiting to see news on the Keys. That was a giant storm. Glad to hear you guys are safe.


----------



## panda (Sep 12, 2017)

Lol my Hondas safety was my first priority and had her parked in middle of a 3 story garage at a local college. I did have to fill up with regular 87 gas cause that's all is available, put in octane booster. She is not happy so no vtec until I burn all this off and refuel with the proper stuff.

Looks like Naples got pounded.

I lost power again and might not get it back until weekend, but got cell service back. Lack of a/c is killing me. Going back to work tomorrow but we lost all our food except for dry goods so got a sh*t ton of work ahead of me next few days.


----------



## Mute-on (Sep 12, 2017)

Glad to hear you guys are all ok!

J


----------

